# Beginner Lesson Books; Violin



## Antonus

I am a beginning violin player currently using Suzuki and various other online resources.

Can anyone offer any advice or insights on what the best book is to begin learning with? I do like the audio and sheet music offered in Suzuki but I feel like it is lacking in the theory and fundamentals department.

I'd also like to add that I am currently teaching myself; I definitely need to find a teacher though!


----------



## Jaws

Before you get much further, I would suggest that you get a teacher. The teacher will be able to help you with the theory at the same time as teaching you to play the violin.


----------



## Ukko

_Szigeti On the Violin_ will tell you what you didn't know you need to know.


----------

